# Notebook für Schule und Spiele :)



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2009)

*Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Hallo!
Ich brauche für die Schule ein Notebook....
15,4 Zoll usw...
Preis so 500-max 700 Euro!

Wäre es klug, einen Pentium Dual Core T4200 (2,0GHz) mit einer HD4650 zu kombinieren? is ja eine recht starke GPU...die CPU is da ja eher lahm...
oder würds ichs eher auszahlen einen T6500 oder T6600 mit einer HD4650 zu nutzen?
Gezockt wird halt so das übliche..^^ CS1.6, CSS, UT, evtl CoD4 und 6, Stalker CoP...^^
muss net alles auf high laufen aber auch net auf gaaanz low...

Hier wäre eine Schulaktion...sagt mal was dazu^^
15,6" Notebook dimotion FastBook G4F1, 39,6cm WXGA Glare LED TFT

mfg


----------



## Kalkleiste (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



FatalMistake schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wäre es klug, einen Pentium Dual Core T4200 (2,0GHz) mit einer HD4650 zu kombinieren?
> mfg



Wenn du meine Meinung wissen willst, dann nein .
Für Schule ausreichend, aber Gaming ??
Ich glaube es wäre geschickter, wenn du dir ein Notebook mit C2D holst.
Meiner Meinung nach fährst du damit besser.
Grafikkarte is so i.o.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

natürlich wäre ein T6x besser. ein T4200 reicht dir vlt trotzdem, aber ich finde das nicht sinnvoll.

und hat das notebook mit der 4650 denn GDDR3 bei der grafikkarte? 


bei amazon gibt es das samsung edira mit ner 4650 GDDR3, T6400, 500GB festplatte und inkl. windows für 680€ mit versand. weiß nicht, wie das mit lieferung nach Ö aussieht. ansonsten notebooksbilliger.de , die liefern auch ins hinterland 


ps: seit wann BRAUCHT man für die schule ein notebook?


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

weiß net ob das teil gddr3 oder gddr2 hat...macht das so einen riesen unterschied??

Brauchen...naja wir benötigen es zumindest in einem Gegenstand fix  und auch sonst wird es mehr und mehr eingebaut...und außerdem is mal lustig in ner freistunde oder vertretungsstunde, wo nix zu tun is, mal was zu zocken  und da ich doch ein paar jährchen damit auskommen will, wäre fein wenn er ne halbwegsige Leistung hätte, die nicht nächstes jahr schon wieder nicht ausreicht...ich nutze es natürlich zu Hause auch 

Wie siehts mit dem aus?
Notebooks ASUS N51TP-SX051C
is ein AMD Prozzi...ich hab kP wie die AMDs leistungsmäßig sind...

oder der?
Notebooks HP Pavilion dv6-1270eg

mfg


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Ich würde dir in dem Fall zur HP-Variante raten. Aber das du mit einem 15" Boliden jeden Tag zur Schule latschen willst is mir suspekt. Ich würde eher dazu greifen:Notebook > Auswahl nach Hersteller > Fujitsu Siemens
Kompakt und gute Leistung. Auch wenn du nen Kasten wegen der Grafikkarte schleppen müsstest. Aber leichter/kompakter als ein 15" Modell isses allemal. Und die Grafik reicht locker.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

DDR2 vs (G)DDR3 macht ne menge aus. 

das asus und HP haben ne deutlich schlechtere CPU als das samsung, das ich nannte. die 30€ mehr fürs samsung lohnen sich definitiv.

das asus hat zudem evlt. nur DDR2 bei der graka. idR schreibt der shop nämlich dazu, WENN es (G)DDR3 hat.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

ich hab ja net gesagt dass ich ihn jeden tag mit nehme...
einen 12 oder 13 zöller hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht, dann hab ich aber die Preise gesehn 0.o
und was soll ich mit der kiste da?! dann soll ich da vlt noch so ein kästelchen rumschleppen? nö xD ein 15" is schon ok.

@Herbboy:
ja der Smasung wäre ja fein  schön auch. aber irgendwie muss ich ja auch net mein ganzes Budget draufgehen lassen....klar sind nur 20 euro die mehr sind....dann noch mal 20 euro...sind ja nur 20 euro...sind jz aber schon 40...

aber ich muss sowieso noch abwarten, da meine eltern ja auch net einfach mal so 700 euro parat haben...
aber der samsung sieht ja echt gut aus. den behalt ich mir auf jeden fall in den favoriten!  Danke.

bzgl. CPU:
naja...typisch AMD...xDDD (kein Fanboy.)

Danke für eure Hilfe soweit!
gekauft wird e erst im November...also hab noch Zeit da was richtig gutes zu finden, was auch nicht die Welt kostet! 

mfg


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



> ps: seit wann BRAUCHT man für die schule ein notebook?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Für die Schule "braucht" man vielleicht keinen Laptop er kann aber sehr nützlich sein und außerdem für viel Spaß in Pausen, Freistunden sowie im normalen Unterricht bei planlosen Lehrern sorgen

Ich hab etwa einmal vergessen, dass ich ein Referat halten musste, hab mir in der Pause davor den Wikipediaartikel durchgelesen, ein paar Notizen gemacht und einen 1er bekommen (okay, ein Smartphone würde das wohl auch noch schaffen)

Außerdem hab ich etwa meinen Jäger in WoW in einer Deutschstunde auf 70 gebracht, später hab ich oft mal in irgendeiner unnötigen Stunde eine Dailyrunde oder so gemacht, geschadet hat es offensichtlich nicht, ich bin nie durchgefallen und hab im ersten Anlauf erfolgreich maturiert

Und das alles mit meinem guten alten T40 ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich etwa meinen Jäger in WoW in einer Deutschstunde auf 70 gebracht, später hab ich oft mal in irgendeiner unnötigen Stunde eine Dailyrunde oder so gemacht, geschadet hat es offensichtlich nicht, ich bin nie durchgefallen und hab im ersten Anlauf erfolgreich maturiert


 nix gegen dich, du hast es ja trotzdem gepackt, aber ich find es allgemein zum kotzen, dass manche lehrer es scheinbar zulassen/nicht merken, wenn schüler im unterricht sogar ganz offensichtlich was GANZ anderes machen, als den unterricht zu verfolgen... und da wundert man sich dann, wenn leute bei der bewerbung nicht mal wissen, wie sie die m² eines 2x1m-brettes berechnen... 

und ich finds schade, wenn man in pausen sich an ein gerät setzen "muss" und nicht mit leuten aus der stufe spaß haben kann... ^^


@FatalMistake: spar halt noch ein bisschen mehr, das lohnt sich wirklich mit der besseren CPU. zudem hat es nen guten akku, auch wenn die 5std natürlich nur mit minmalster last drin sind.


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



Superwip schrieb:


> Für die Schule "braucht" man vielleicht keinen Laptop er kann aber sehr nützlich sein und außerdem für viel Spaß in Pausen, Freistunden sowie im normalen Unterricht bei planlosen Lehrern sorgen
> 
> Ich hab etwa einmal vergessen, dass ich ein Referat halten musste, hab mir in der Pause davor den Wikipediaartikel durchgelesen, ein paar Notizen gemacht und einen 1er bekommen (okay, ein Smartphone würde das wohl auch noch schaffen)
> 
> ...



Lol ne 1 aus nem Wikipedia-Text und zocken in der Deutschstunde. Und ich dachte mein Abi wäre einfach gewesen...

Also mal ehrlich. Zum wirklichen Arbeiten ist ein Laptop in der Schule ab und an nicht verkehrt, aber spontan Wiki-Artikel in brauchbare Noten umformen ist denk ich eher ein Einzelfall.

so far


----------



## KennyKiller (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

wie hast du es bitte geschafft im Unterricht zu zocken?? Ich hab das nichtmal in Kunst geschafft!


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



KennyKiller schrieb:


> wie hast du es bitte geschafft im Unterricht zu zocken?? Ich hab das nichtmal in Kunst geschafft!


 
Hm... ich hab schon eine ganze Weile hin und wieder in der Pause gezockt, einmal hab ich dann einfach begonnen unter der Bank (Maus auf dem Tisch, Laptop am Schoß, Ohrstöpsel auf der Wandseite) weiterzuzocken nach dem "wenn es der Lehrer merkt wird er schon was sagen" Motto

Später wurde ich etwas mutiger und hab den Laptop einfach auf den Tisch gestellt und ein großes Buch davor (das das nicht bemerkt wurde kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen)- hat bis zum Schluss funktioniert wenn 

Natürlich hab ich das nicht bei allen Lehrern/ in allen Fächern gemacht sondern nur in Kunst, Deutsch, zum Teil Darstellender Geometrie sowie natürlich in diversen Sublier und Freistunden
(die oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise hab ich nur in Deutsch angewand; in Kunst hab ich einfach ungeniert gezockt, wenn wir in DG im Informatikraum waren durfte eh auch jeder grundsätzlich auch seinen eingenen Laptop verwenden, nach dem Abschluss der aktuellen Aufgabe zu spielen wurde mehr oder weniger allgemein toleriert)

Man muss dabei natürlich einige Punkte beachten, der wichtigeste dabei ist natürlich der Lehrer, bei manchen kann das nie funktionieren- bei manchen allerdings schon (ich bin mir z.B. nichtmal sicher ob meine schon etwas ältere Deutschproffessorin überhaupt wusste, dass man mit einem Computer überhaupt spielen kann )

Empfehlenswert ist desweiteren, dass man sich in der Klasse richtig positioniert (möglichst unauffällig, möglichst an einer Wand, möglichst mit (LAN-) Steckdose) und das man in den betreffenden Fächern gut genug ist um durch die naturgemäß verringerte Aufmerksamkeit im Unterricht keine Probleme zu bekommen, außer vielleicht man will die Schule nicht so schnell verlassen weil jede Stunde eine derbe LAN Party steigt...

Hilfreich ist auch ein möglichst kompakter Laptop in einer unauffälligen Farbe (am besten grau oder schwarz, jedenfalls nicht glänzend)
Éine andere Möglichkeit wäre es den Laptop in der Schultasche zu lassen und einen kleinen Externen Bildschirm (etwa soetwas Mobil Display hochauflösendes TFT Display, LCD Display TFT 7 Zoll) zu verwenden, diesen könnte man eventuell sogar unauffällig in ein Buch einbauen oder so, dazu noch eine unauffällige HTPC Tastatur (am besten eine mit möglichst flachen Tasten; dann kann man zur Tarnung ein Blatt Papier darüberlegen) und eine Laptopmaus...
Diesen Plan hab ich allerdings nie durchgesetzt, damit hätte ich es sicher noch bei ein paar anderen Lehrern geschafft...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



Superwip schrieb:


> Später wurde ich etwas mutiger und hab den Laptop einfach auf den Tisch gestellt und ein großes Buch davor (das das nicht bemerkt wurde kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen)- hat bis zum Schluss funktioniert wenn


 also, ich hätt als mitschüler dir ganz im ernst den stecker rausgezogen / akku "geklaut", denn das würd mich total nerven, wenn es da dauernd irgendwoher klickt und klackert...


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich hätt als mitschüler dir ganz im ernst den stecker rausgezogen / akku "geklaut", denn das würd mich total nerven, wenn es da dauernd irgendwoher klickt und klackert...


 
Nicht bei dem Lärmpegel in unseren Deutschstunden ^^


----------



## tom5520 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Wie wärs mit nem Tower zum spielen und nem Netbook für die Schule?
Würde auch ca. aufs gleiche Geld kommen.
Und man hat genug Leistung am Tower für Games!


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

@Superwip: geil...xDD
aber ich habe net vor in der stunde zu zocken  außer in ner vertretungsstunde vlt. und freistunde.

@tom5520:
nen PC hab ich ja wohl  aber den werd ich wohl kaum in die schule zerren....
mal abgesehn davon könnt ich mit nem freund schon leit längeren jeden freitag auf ne Mini LAN (so 5 Leute glaub ich ) gehn; hab nie können weil ich meinen riesen rechner nirgends hinschleppen will/kann...

also ein laptop mit halbwegs guter grafikkarte wäre nicht schlecht, da ich ihn auch in der FREIZEIT nutze!!!

mfg


----------



## tom5520 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Achso, war ja nur so eine Idee.

Wie wär es denn dann mit dem *Asus X61XL-6X023C*?
Ich find das ganz gut.

MfG
tom5520


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Tut mir leid, aber dieses Notebook existiert nicht/findet man nicht bei geizhals. 
Wärst du so nett und postest einen Link?


----------



## tom5520 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Hab mich wohl verschrieben
Ich mein das hier


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Super, danke  . Ich gucks mal an.
Also das stimmt, die GraKa ist sehr gut. Der Prozzi ist ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.
Aber für den Preis ist es völlig okay. Bald kommen ja auch die Mobile i7s (siehe aktuelle c't), da werden die anderen auch etwas günstiger mit der Core-2-Architektur.

Vielleicht wären auch spezielle Gaming-Notebooks von Toshiba gut, die sind imho aber etwas teurer.


----------



## ADS112 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Ich würde dir zu dem MIS GX623 raten das hat eine HD4670 und eine Core 2 Duo P7350 mit  2x 2.00GHz und denn kannst du dann auch noch per Knopfdruck auf 2x 2,30Ghz übertackten. Das Note book gibt es nun auch schon schneller das sind die die Daten von meinem und es ist sehr schnell. Hl2 läuft darauf flüssig.


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Hi also ich weis nicht wie viel " es seien soll. Aber wenn du Nvidia auch gut findest dann das hier :

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5739G-664G32MN *GT240M*

oder

Notebooks Packard Bell TJ65 Geforce GT240M

oder mit BlueRay :

Notebooks Packard Bell TJ65 Geforce GT240M*Blu-Ray*

Falls es unbedingt ATI sein muss dann :

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

oder

Notebooks ASUS X61SL-6X129C [Einstiegs-Gamer]

oder

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*

Alle sind deinem Preis entsprechend und sehr schnell. Habe keine AMDs ausgewählt weil ich nicht wusste ob du AMD auch gut findest.


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

so leute jz is dann bald so weit...
ich werd glaub ich den nehmen...ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - Sony Vaio NW11S/S - Acer Aspire 5935G-654G50MN

Oder den Samsung den mir Herboy gezeigt hat...Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira
Der Samsung hätt eine bessere Grafikkarte...auch eine längere Akkulaufzeit, niedrigeres Gewicht und auch Preis 
Dafür hat der Acer aber diese lustigen Touchtasten...
Aber der Samsung auch ein edles Design...

Das ist echt kompliziert Leute...xD
mfg


----------



## iUser (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Ich würde zum Samsung raten, die machen wirklich gute Hardware.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

welche touchtasten mienst du? die am rand zum schnellstart zB vom mediacenter oder? sind ganz nett, aber sicher kein kaufgrund


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

ja die links ^^
ich weiß...
anscheinend meinen alle hier dass ich das teil ausschließlich für die schule brauche!
Ich werd damit genauso filme schaun musik hören und zocken...aber zuhause...
das notebook sollte also ein allrounder sein...und nicht nur ein arbeitstier.
mfg


----------



## Carvahall (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

Schau dir am besten mal mein Review an.
Ich habs auch nach Österreich von Deutschland verschicken lassen.


----------



## FatalMistake (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook für Schule und Spiele *

interessant. hab dir mal was dazu geschrieben


----------

